# Wife Pregnant before submitting EOI



## hvaidya (Dec 18, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I am in a dilemma over my Australia Visa application. I have received my ACS report and IELTS result and I am ready to submit an EOI. However, we recently figured out that my wife is pregnant by 2 months. Is it advisable to submit the EOI now or wait until my child is born - the wait would be until August and there are fears of changes in the VISA process.

Please help.

Regards,
HV.


----------



## yamahaneo (Mar 23, 2013)

Why in the world would you post your query here

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Expat Forum


----------

